# How old is too old for Spanish state school?



## barneysmum

We are moving over to Javea before September and our eldest daughter (11) is going to Lady Elizabeth school. Our youngest (9) was going to go too but financial issues have made us rethink.

I'm now thinking about a local Spanish school but have read so many conflicting opinions about this. I personally think that if she does 2 years at a Spanish school and then goes to Lady Elizabeth that she will be ok, and more advanced in Spanish and Spanish culture.

I have read that over the age of 7 is hard to make the change from English to Spanish school, but have also heard of 14 year olds who have made the transition and are doing well.

I'm sure a lot comes down to the child but does anybody have experience of this themselves, or indeed of local Spanish schools in Javea or Benitachell?

I don't want to be a Brit abroad, and I want the kids to settle into Spanish life, but at the same time I want them to have the option of returning to the UK for University, if that is what they want to do.

Thank you.


----------



## MichelleAlison

I placed both my children (12 and 15) in a private Spanish only school when we arrived in Argentina. My 15 year did great, but my 12 year didn't. After three months, we moved the 12 year old to the International school here where he has flourished. His Spanish language skills are good, but not as good as my 15 year old daughter who studied totally in Spanish.

It just goes to show that it depends on the individual child and not the age.

Sorry I can't help you with Spain, but there is lots of information on the Spanish country forum.

Good luck with your plans and don't let the language barrier be a problem. My kids love it here and don't want to think about London.

Michelle


----------



## nikkiwinter

*Spanish schools*

Hi

We moved to Moraira, costa blanca, last July and my daughter went to spanish state school. She was 9yrs old and has settled in very quickly and absolutely loves her new school.
Her Spanish is doing great, if a little slower than I'd expected, but this is due to the high amount of British and Dutch kids at the school and they all chat in English.
I would say go for it!


----------



## Jewel003

Hi Nikkiwinter,

I am relocating to Moraira this summer with my children and am looking to enrol my youngest in a Spanish state school. The youngest is 5 yrs old so it will be primary school, and I was wondering if you could give me the name of the school you sent your daughter to so I can check it out. Also, any advice and information you can give me concerning the adaptation of expat kids to Spanish schools. There is enough info abt Intl and English schools in Spain but nothing I can find on the Spanish schools. I do know that one has to send their child to a school within the town one lives in. 
My oldest is 11 yrs old and will be going to XIC since she will have finished grade school this year and I think the transition from a Dutch to Spanish school would just be too much. 

I appreciate your thoughts and advice on this,

kind regards,

Jewel





nikkiwinter said:


> Hi
> 
> We moved to Moraira, costa blanca, last July and my daughter went to spanish state school. She was 9yrs old and has settled in very quickly and absolutely loves her new school.
> Her Spanish is doing great, if a little slower than I'd expected, but this is due to the high amount of British and Dutch kids at the school and they all chat in English.
> I would say go for it!


----------



## barneysmum

Jewel003 said:


> Hi Nikkiwinter,
> 
> I am relocating to Moraira this summer with my children and am looking to enrol my youngest in a Spanish state school. The youngest is 5 yrs old so it will be primary school, and I was wondering if you could give me the name of the school you sent your daughter to so I can check it out. Also, any advice and information you can give me concerning the adaptation of expat kids to Spanish schools. There is enough info abt Intl and English schools in Spain but nothing I can find on the Spanish schools. I do know that one has to send their child to a school within the town one lives in.
> My oldest is 11 yrs old and will be going to XIC since she will have finished grade school this year and I think the transition from a Dutch to Spanish school would just be too much.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and advice on this,
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Jewel


Hi Jewel,

I'll add my brief opinion here before Nikkiwinter gets back to you.

You don't have to send your child to a school within your town - the local town hall will give you the names of the schools within your catchment, it just so happens they are usually within your town. We almost sent my daughter to the school in Benitachell. There are also children who go to school in Javea that come from other towns.  I guess it depends on how many places each school has, I don't know the schools in Moraira so I cannot help there. I do know someone who lives in Moraira whose children go to school in Teulada.

All I can say is, if your youngest is 5 then do not have any worries! They will be fluent within a couple of years at that age, probably even sooner. It is harder for the older children as there are so many English speakers out here now  Either way, kids seem friendly enough and they seem to adapt so well - far better than the adults do.

I also put my (then) 12 year old in Spanish school as well (I took her out of Lady Elizabeth to do it) and although she didn't thank me at the time she loves it and I know her Spanish is a lot better than it would have been if she was still at LES or XIC. Since being here and learning more I am also really happy that she is following the Spanish system instead of the British curriculum.

The main worry and it's more of a pain really, is filling in all the paperwork! I have found the teachers in my kid's school to be helpful and you will meet other parents who will have been in your situation and can give you loads of advice. It really is easier than it seems, especially once you are here.

Good luck, and if you ever want to meet up for a coffee and a chat when you are here feel free to get in touch 

Sarah.


----------



## Jewel003

Hi Sarah,

thanks for your input, definitely advice I can work with. As for the coffee, would love to when I come over.  Thanks again!






barneysmum said:


> Hi Jewel,
> 
> I'll add my brief opinion here before Nikkiwinter gets back to you.
> 
> You don't have to send your child to a school within your town - the local town hall will give you the names of the schools within your catchment, it just so happens they are usually within your town. We almost sent my daughter to the school in Benitachell. There are also children who go to school in Javea that come from other towns. I guess it depends on how many places each school has, I don't know the schools in Moraira so I cannot help there. I do know someone who lives in Moraira whose children go to school in Teulada.
> 
> All I can say is, if your youngest is 5 then do not have any worries! They will be fluent within a couple of years at that age, probably even sooner. It is harder for the older children as there are so many English speakers out here now  Either way, kids seem friendly enough and they seem to adapt so well - far better than the adults do.
> 
> I also put my (then) 12 year old in Spanish school as well (I took her out of Lady Elizabeth to do it) and although she didn't thank me at the time she loves it and I know her Spanish is a lot better than it would have been if she was still at LES or XIC. Since being here and learning more I am also really happy that she is following the Spanish system instead of the British curriculum.
> 
> The main worry and it's more of a pain really, is filling in all the paperwork! I have found the teachers in my kid's school to be helpful and you will meet other parents who will have been in your situation and can give you loads of advice. It really is easier than it seems, especially once you are here.
> 
> Good luck, and if you ever want to meet up for a coffee and a chat when you are here feel free to get in touch
> 
> Sarah.


----------



## eloiseb

Hi, we also live in Moraira and moved here a year ago with twin 7 year olds and a 2 year old (at the time). We originally rented in Benitachell, and all 3 go to the state primary school there. They are very happy there and twins have quickly learnt Spanish despite being nearly 8 and no Spanish when they came. Youngest has severe hearing issues so is struggling more, but school have been great in getting him specialist help.

Couple of things to bear in mind: a) all state schools here have to teach at least 50% (after age 8, slightly less below that) in Valenciano, a local dialect, not just "Spanish" (castellano) as you may think it. Benitachell school is no more than the legal minimum. Moraira primary school however teaches purely in Valenciano, which is something you should think carefully about. b) if you want her to start this september, you need to get over here quickly as I think the registration is ending very soon (May usually) although it can sometimes be done last minute in September. Some friends home-schooled until they had place - they don't have to start school until 6 years old anyway here.

Contact me if you need any help (although I'm new on this forum and may not work out how to get message immediately).
Eloise


----------



## jojo

eloiseb said:


> Contact me if you need any help (although I'm new on this forum and may not work out how to get message immediately).
> Eloise


Hi Eloise and welcome to the forum. Until you've made 5 posts, your private message system isnt activated I'm afraid - so feel free to have a nose around and post some more to get your post count up lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## eloiseb

Thanks Jo, didn't realise that. (and now I've increased by another post  )

Eloise


----------



## barneysmum

Ah yes, that's a good point about the languages. Castellano v Valenciana.

The primary school in Javea is split about 50/50 but up at the institute where my 13 year old now is they teach slightly more in Valenciana.

To be honest, if the primary school in Moraira only teaches in Valenciana I would personally avoid that at all costs. There should be more than one primary in Moraira though. 

The language in Spain (and Mexico, Chile, Cuba etc) is Spanish (Castellano, or slight variations of) and if you want your children to have any hope of going to university over here and / or working in Spain in the future then they will need to be pretty fluent in Spanish, unless they do an all Valenciana course at say Valencia Uni! 

It is a bit of a pain, and very frustrating when you can't help them with their homework. Learning one new language is hard enough for me, but as I said before the kids pick both languages up much easier than me, and having three languages under their belt will see them well in the future.

There are lots of after school / homework clubs to help children with either language - but as yours are so young then I am sure they will be fine.

Also - re registration - I registered literally the day before school began in September. I took the forms back in with me on my daughter's first day.


----------



## eloiseb

There's only one school in Moraira, and one in Benitachell (state primary schools that is, there is of course Lady Elizabeth private English primary school new building up Cumbre del Sol in Benitachell). Javea has more schools. We personally thought same as Barneysmum, that learning only in Valenciano was too limiting for their future, which is why we first went to Benitachell for 6 months, got in to that school, then moved to Moraira once they were safely registered  You'll find there will be quite a few English kids in all the primary schools in the area, but anyway they seem to pick up the castellano (and the valenciano) so so quickly it's amazing. Plus at Benitachell school the deputy head has been giving them extra tuition and another teacher in both languages one-on-one to help them learn more quickly - they're really helpful. However, you would struggle to get her in to Benitachell school unless you have a padron and are listed as living there.

With your other daughter going to XIC, you could also look at Javea schools though.


----------



## fourgotospain

I live in Javea, arrived in Jan and the kids started at school the first week of March. It took about that long to get all the paperwork together but it was also a case of letting them settle into their new home and new area. I found a fab language teacher (who lives in Benitatchell) to come over and do spanish with them for an hour every day, and that helped enormously - she taught them phrases and words that they would hear in their first days at school whilst making it fun. She is coming back to help them again in the summer. 

The school they go to is big enough to have two 'streams' - castellano and valenciano - they are in the castellano stream, meaning that when they're little it's traditional spanish. I believe their exams will be in castellano mostly as well. My girls are just 10 and just 7 and have coped extremely well, but the school is very supportive, very inclusive and has extra help for non-spanish children, which is not common. 

I know a few kids here that go to XIC and like it. It has a heavy bias towards languages for a private school - a lot of spanish and french, german and also italian I think, which I agree with if you are educating your children away from their home country. 

Any more q's just ask, I know I had plenty!!  

Rachel.


----------



## fourgotospain

Sorry having just read the post by Barneysmum I wanted to say that the children I know in the Val streams do also SPEAK perfect castellano, but cannot write it, so they can communicate fine but as she says any formal tuition outside the state would be very difficult. What you also have to think about is your daughters english literacy, in only 4 months my 7 yr old is losing her english tenses and sentance structure as she's trying to think in spanish all the time. Be careful to keep reinforcing the correct spoken english as well as encouraging english reading every night as well. That gives them all the options in the future.


----------



## xabiaxica

fourgotospain said:


> Sorry having just read the post by Barneysmum I wanted to say that the children I know in the Val streams do also SPEAK perfect castellano, but cannot write it, so they can communicate fine but as she says any formal tuition outside the state would be very difficult. What you also have to think about is your daughters english literacy, in only 4 months my 7 yr old is losing her english tenses and sentance structure as she's trying to think in spanish all the time. Be careful to keep reinforcing the correct spoken english as well as encouraging english reading every night as well. That gives them all the options in the future.


my two both came through the castellano line at the same school - they do about 40% in castellano/60% in valenciano - the other way around in the valenciano line

so not much difference really, and the children should be able to read & write equally well in each language

my older dd switched to the valenciano line at secondary school - by choice - groups tend to be smaller & there are often less 'foreigners' in the valenciano line

she now does everything in valenciano except castellano language lessons & german language lessons

we did talk about university prospects - obviously valenciano wouldn't be much use at university in Madrid - & really & truly as long as they continue with castellano as a language - not that they have a choice (& they all tend to speak castellano to each other outside class - so they don't forget it) we decided that it wouldn't make any difference

I spoke to some locals who had been to university outside the Valencian area, and they agreed that doing a large proportion of their schooling in valenciano caused them no problems


----------



## Jewel003

oh wow, I have read a little abt the two different dialects being taught but I didn't realize it was such a big issue. Since I only know basic Spanish, and even that is quite rusty after not having used it for years (I learned Spanish through Mexican friends of mine) I thought that the two were pretty much the same......shows how much I still have to learn!

Thank you everyone for this information and advice, defintely all of it will be at the forefront of my mind when enroling my daughter. :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica

Jewel003 said:


> oh wow, I have read a little abt the two different dialects being taught but I didn't realize it was such a big issue. Since I only know basic Spanish, and even that is quite rusty after not having used it for years (I learned Spanish through Mexican friends of mine) I thought that the two were pretty much the same......shows how much I still have to learn!
> 
> Thank you everyone for this information and advice, defintely all of it will be at the forefront of my mind when enroling my daughter. :clap2:


tbh the point I was trying to make is that it really isn't a big issue at all for little kids - they just get on with it & end up trilingual!

& they are 2 separate _*languages*_ - never call valenciano a *dialect* to a valencian!!!


----------



## Jewel003

Oooops!

K, thanks for that 







xabiachica said:


> tbh the point I was trying to make is that it really isn't a big issue at all for little kids - they just get on with it & end up trilingual!
> 
> & they are 2 separate _*languages*_ - never call valenciano a *dialect* to a valencian!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Jewel003 said:


> Oooops!
> 
> K, thanks for that


lol they are very touchy about it

a lot of younger people admit that it's almost the same as Catalan - in the schools they even get books in Catalan sometimes

but a dyed-in-the-wool-old-school-Valencian would freak out if you called their language a dialect & said it was the same as Catalan

it goes back to Franco times when everything but Castellano (spanish to you & me) was illegal


----------



## Jewel003

sounds exactly like the Scottish and the English  When I lived in Scotland as a child and my mom made the mistake of calling a Scotsman an Englishman he was NOT amused!:tongue1:


Your info has been a catalyst to delve into the Spanish history and not only the language so as not to step on any toes when we move there. :clap2:



xabiachica said:


> lol they are very touchy about it
> 
> a lot of younger people admit that it's almost the same as Catalan - in the schools they even get books in Catalan sometimes
> 
> but a dyed-in-the-wool-old-school-Valencian would freak out if you called their language a dialect & said it was the same as Catalan
> 
> it goes back to Franco times when everything but Castellano (spanish to you & me) was illegal


----------



## fourgotospain

Delving into Spainish history; I read two books - novels - which I found easier than the factual historical ones. One is 'The Return' by VIctoria Hislop which starts at the beginning of Franco's regime and the second is 'Winter in Madrid' by C.J. Sansom, which pretty much follows straight on time wise. The desperation in these stories gives you a good starting point to respect Spain's history and it's present.


----------



## fourgotospain

XabiaChica - that's really cool that the institute is so good at the castellano literacy as well, and also another modern language. Sorry the kids I know who struggle with the written castellano are at school in Ondara and the Jalon which is maybe less stringent?? I also thought it looked very similar to Catalan (as you know we get all the letters in both languages) but was too scared to comment!!!


----------



## Jewel003

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## xabiaxica

fourgotospain said:


> Delving into Spainish history; I read two books - novels - which I found easier than the factual historical ones. One is 'The Return' by VIctoria Hislop which starts at the beginning of Franco's regime and the second is 'Winter in Madrid' by C.J. Sansom, which pretty much follows straight on time wise. The desperation in these stories gives you a good starting point to respect Spain's history and it's present.


one of my students has just lent me the Victoria Hislop one!!

I'm going to start reading it tonight!!


----------



## xabiaxica

fourgotospain said:


> XabiaChica - that's really cool that the institute is so good at the castellano literacy as well, and also another modern language. Sorry the kids I know who struggle with the written castellano are at school in Ondara and the Jalon which is maybe less stringent?? I also thought it looked very similar to Catalan (as you know we get all the letters in both languages) but was too scared to comment!!!


Oh - it is almost the same as Catalan - dd1 just had a set book for Valenciano literature which was actually in Catalan!!


----------



## fourgotospain

> one of my students has just lent me the Victoria Hislop one!!


Starts off a bit 'chick-lit' but once you get past the first chapter or two it's good. Hope u like it!!


----------



## nikkiwinter

Hi Jewel

Sorry for the delay in replying to your question, I changed email address' and somehow all my incoming messages got lost!!
My daughter went to the" Manuel Bru " school in Benissa, which is a very good school. It is for children up to 12 yrs old. 
She is now in the Instituto " IES Josep Iborra " which is the senior school.
She is doing very well but there is the issue with dual language. We seem to be very unfortunate in this particular area that they seem to be very determined to keep the language alive ( although you would likely never use it other than in this area!! )


My daughter has actually found it ok learning 2 languages and we did opt for the Castellano stream instead of the Valenciano stream which means the majority of her lessons are taught in Castellano.
This year she is actually learning French too but she has found that quite easy to pick up as it is similar in some ways to Valenciano!
My daughter does however go to extra tuition one hour per week to help with her homework as I was finding it difficult to keep up with it, basics was ok but more advanced stuff now is a different issue! 
During the summer she still went along and had extra help with the language so as not to spend all summer speaking English and "forget" her Spanish!

Hope this helps you and good luck with whatever decision you make! 


Jewel003 said:


> Hi Nikkiwinter,
> 
> I am relocating to Moraira this summer with my children and am looking to enrol my youngest in a Spanish state school. The youngest is 5 yrs old so it will be primary school, and I was wondering if you could give me the name of the school you sent your daughter to so I can check it out. Also, any advice and information you can give me concerning the adaptation of expat kids to Spanish schools. There is enough info abt Intl and English schools in Spain but nothing I can find on the Spanish schools. I do know that one has to send their child to a school within the town one lives in.
> My oldest is 11 yrs old and will be going to XIC since she will have finished grade school this year and I think the transition from a Dutch to Spanish school would just be too much.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and advice on this,
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Jewel


----------



## maxmom

*Us as well!*

Hello! We just arrived in September and have enrolled our 7 year old daughter at LES, but put our 3 year old son into nursery school in Javea. Our daughter likes LES but I would like to enroll her and her brother into the local school for next year. I would love to meet some other local moms, I haven't found the moms at her school to be very friendly. I have found this site to be very helpful! Thanks!


barneysmum said:


> We are moving over to Javea before September and our eldest daughter (11) is going to Lady Elizabeth school. Our youngest (9) was going to go too but financial issues have made us rethink.
> 
> I'm now thinking about a local Spanish school but have read so many conflicting opinions about this. I personally think that if she does 2 years at a Spanish school and then goes to Lady Elizabeth that she will be ok, and more advanced in Spanish and Spanish culture.
> 
> I have read that over the age of 7 is hard to make the change from English to Spanish school, but have also heard of 14 year olds who have made the transition and are doing well.
> 
> I'm sure a lot comes down to the child but does anybody have experience of this themselves, or indeed of local Spanish schools in Javea or Benitachell?
> 
> I don't want to be a Brit abroad, and I want the kids to settle into Spanish life, but at the same time I want them to have the option of returning to the UK for University, if that is what they want to do.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jojo

Colleeneelloc said:


> Hello! We just arrived in September and have enrolled our 7 year old daughter at LES, but put our 3 year old son into nursery school in Javea. Our daughter likes LES but I would like to enroll her and her brother into the local school for next year. I would love to meet some other local moms, I haven't found the moms at her school to be very friendly. I have found this site to be very helpful! Thanks!


Hiya, my co-mod, Xabiachica lives in your area (in fact there are a couple of regular posters there) and will I'm sure, be along to offer advise and support I'm sure

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Colleeneelloc said:


> Hello! We just arrived in September and have enrolled our 7 year old daughter at LES, but put our 3 year old son into nursery school in Javea. Our daughter likes LES but I would like to enroll her and her brother into the local school for next year. I would love to meet some other local moms, I haven't found the moms at her school to be very friendly. I have found this site to be very helpful! Thanks!


as jojo says - I always turn up!!!

both my 2 are at state school here in Javea - although they are a lot older than yours

my younger one will be at the Arenal til June - she has been there sine she was 5 - & then she joins her big sis in secondary school next September

fourgotospain also has children at the same school

I can't send you a PM until you have made 5 posts - so feel free to ask any other questions around the forum - or indeed answer any, since you already live here



also - if you click on the link under this post you will see where to find me at various times Monday to Friday

pop in & say HI!


----------



## maxmom

Thanks for the info! We are trying to decide if we should put our boy in the Benitachell school after Christmas break. He is the oldest at his nursery school. Our daughter would stay at LES through this year-she's already kitted out in her uniform and I'd hate to have that darn expensive thing go to waste! Thanks"




QUOTE=xabiachica;388989]as jojo says - I always turn up!!!

both my 2 are at state school here in Javea - although they are a lot older than yours

my younger one will be at the Arenal til June - she has been there sine she was 5 - & then she joins her big sis in secondary school next September

fourgotospain also has children at the same school

I can't send you a PM until you have made 5 posts - so feel free to ask any other questions around the forum - or indeed answer any, since you already live here



also - if you click on the link under this post you will see where to find me at various times Monday to Friday

pop in & say HI![/QUOTE]


----------



## eloiseb

*Benitachell school*

My 3 all go there, and we love it!  We only arrived just over a year ago, and none of them spoke Spanish, aged 8, 8, and 3 at the time, but they have thrived at the school and with the languages. If you want any more info or meet for coffee to talk over, just send me a private message.


----------



## fourgotospain

Hi Colleen,

I do indeed have two girls at the Arenal - 10 and 7 so Yr 5 and Yr 2 - and they seem to be very happy there. Early days as they only started in March, but the 7 yr old is as expected picking it all up quicker. She is however the more driven and ambitious of the two, and works hard. The older one is more laid back and has only ever really worked hard for teachers she likes - luckily she adores Estela so no probs! I can't actually fault either teacher (they had the same last year as well) - they both seem to be tough but fair and mostly smiley and happy, which are what I look for in a primary school teacher!! 

The school ethos seems to follow on - children under 10 have an inate sense of 'fairness' and I think the classroom, playground, lunchroom etc all cater to this. My girls find the social side of the Arenal very acceptable too - they have both made friends (english, spanish and bi-lingual) easily. 

The school is very hot on security too - on more than one occasion I have had to go down to the school as I forgot to write in theor agenda that they were going to lunch with someone else! Mine come home most days for comedor as they mostly hate the school dinners (last weeks tortilla 'tasted like sick' apparently!) but also because they have quite a bit of homework, and often don't get home til after 5pm (on the school bus) so at lunch they get a break and some downtime.

They both had extra help with the language when they first started although this year have been in the regular classes so far. I can also recommend an excellent children's spanish teacher who came to our house for an hour every day when we first moved over, and then twice a week all through the summer as well. to help. The girls love her and I hope she will have time to help us for many years to come!

Sorry this has turned into rather an essay!!
Hope it helps - give me a call if you fancy a coffee (number on sig line)
Rachel.


----------



## maxmom

I will pm you, i just have to do 2 more posts! Sounds like our kids could get into some fun together! Have you been to the park by the pinosol hotel between javea and benitachell? We went the other day. I would definately love to hear more about the school! Thanks!



eloiseb said:


> My 3 all go there, and we love it!  We only arrived just over a year ago, and none of them spoke Spanish, aged 8, 8, and 3 at the time, but they have thrived at the school and with the languages. If you want any more info or meet for coffee to talk over, just send me a private message.


----------



## Sonrisa

How old is too old for Spanish State School?

Unless the child has already got an acceptable grasp of the language, I feel that over eight years old is just too old. 

I actually think that it is quite unresponsible for a parent to put his child through an experience that will most likely compromise his educacional needs and be a blow to the child's self confidence. Even if he/she , against all odds manages to keep up and learn the language, State schools shouldn't be seen as language academies. 

Also, as far as I am concerned, a child that cannot speak or understand the language with a certain degree of fluency has very special needs that will slow down the rhythm of the classroom and put quite a lot of extra pressure on the the teachers. This is unfair to the teacher and to the rest of the pupils, that have a very strict curriculum to follow.

A very different thing, is to allow for a small child to with a wide open "language window" (which experts belive closes age 7 or 8) to join the state educational system. This, I think is brilliant and the child will most likely thrive and soon catch up with their native speaker peers.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dizzie Izzie said:


> How old is too old for Spanish State School?
> 
> Unless the child has already got an acceptable grasp of the language, I feel that over eight years old is just too old.
> 
> I actually think that it is quite unresponsible for a parent to put his child through an experience that will most likely compromise his educacional needs and be a blow to the child's self confidence. Even if he/she , against all odds manages to keep up and learn the language, State schools shouldn't be seen as language academies.
> 
> Also, as far as I am concerned, a child that cannot speak or understand the language with a certain degree of fluency has very special needs that will slow down the rhythm of the classroom and put quite a lot of extra pressure on the the teachers. This is unfair to the teacher and to the rest of the pupils, that have a very strict curriculum to follow.
> 
> A very different thing, is to allow for a small child to with a wide open "language window" (which experts belive closes age 7 or 8) to join the state educational system. This, I think is brilliant and the child will most likely thrive and soon catch up with their native speaker peers.


everything I have ever read says (and I have read a HUGE amount on the subject) suggests that that 'window' closes at around age 10 - and my personal experience backs that up

my older dd was a few weeks short of 9 when she started at spanish state school - she is now nearly 15 & in the top 10% of her year - so it hasn't slowed her or her classmates down one bit

yes, the younger a child is when they make the transition the better - but I have also known 12 & 13 year olds do well - admittedly they are a rarity, but it's not impossible


----------



## maxmom

I think it will work out, we'll let our 7 year old finish the year at LES then start her locally. How much of a nightmare is the enrollment process?


----------



## Sonrisa

Hello Sabia, 

Wow, congratulations about your daughter. She sounds like a bright child 

I still think that she may be an isolated case and that a 9 years old that enrols into a foreign language school -without an acceptable knowledge of the given language -is set to fail. And a failure as such is hard to take for a young child and his parets. 

Then again that's my very own opinion and based on what I have witnessed while living in the Gulf. 

As a parent of multilingual children I have done my share of research too and from what I understand there are three windows of language adquisition: : first 0-9 months, second 4-7 years and third 8 – to the old age. These vary from "expert" to "expert", and regardless, everyone seem to have different opinions about the subject. 

Perhaps one child only will not upset the run of the classroom, but when you have a handful of kids that cannot speak the language joining the school, there is no way that the teacher can follow the curricula, as it sadly happens only too often in this part of the world.

I think is crazy to expect a 12 or more yo to fit into a foreing schooling system.


----------



## xabiaxica

Colleeneelloc said:


> I think it will work out, we'll let our 7 year old finish the year at LES then start her locally. How much of a nightmare is the enrollment process?


pretty straightforward really

for each child & parents...........

you need a copy of resident certs/NIE

copies of passports

padron

medical certs for kids

permission & signature from great grandparents (joke)

photos of kids


am I right you are in Javea?

best method really is to go to the Casa de Cultura in the town & get an up to date list of requirements & they will also be able to tell you which school catchment area you live in

then go back to them with all your paperwork & they will let the school know when to expect you


----------



## eloiseb

Colleeneelloc said:


> I think it will work out, we'll let our 7 year old finish the year at LES then start her locally. How much of a nightmare is the enrollment process?


If you are going for Benitachell, it's not too bad, but you have you to be ready for the mad matriculation dash  I will get in touch and tell you what docs you need, and then you have to keep an eye open for the mad matriculation dash dates (what I mean by that is that at some point they announce the date for matriculation for the following September, and then you have that week only to run and sort it out). You can still do it later if you miss the week, but may not get a place, and will not get invited to class meetings, get book lists etc.

Docs are mainly kids' medical records (showing innoculations etc) from local doctor, forms for the school, padron for you and kids, NIE for you etc. Will give more detail when can. Easiest is to go to school office and ask them for it and what and when to do. Office is open 9 - 11am on school days (press buzzer to get in). They will not speak English - if you don't speak Spanish, let me know and I can meet you at office after drop kids off and ask for you.


----------



## eloiseb

oh sorry, may have misunderstood, just seen other reply. I was talking about Benitachell school, not Javea. If you live in Benitachell, you are definitely in catchment area as only one school. If Javea, better to ask one of the others as I only know what we did last year for Benitachell.


----------



## eloiseb

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hello Sabia,
> 
> Wow, congratulations about your daughter. She sounds like a bright child
> 
> I still think that she may be an isolated case and that a 9 years old that enrols into a foreign language school -without an acceptable knowledge of the given language -is set to fail. And a failure as such is hard to take for a young child and his parets.
> 
> Then again that's my very own opinion and based on what I have witnessed while living in the Gulf.
> 
> As a parent of multilingual children I have done my share of research too and from what I understand there are three windows of language adquisition: : first 0-9 months, second 4-7 years and third 8 – to the old age. These vary from "expert" to "expert", and regardless, everyone seem to have different opinions about the subject.
> 
> Perhaps one child only will not upset the run of the classroom, but when you have a handful of kids that cannot speak the language joining the school, there is no way that the teacher can follow the curricula, as it sadly happens only too often in this part of the world.
> 
> I think is crazy to expect a 12 or more yo to fit into a foreing schooling system.


I have to say I would agree more with around 10 being cut-off, not 8. I have seen quite a few 9 year olds fit in and learn language without too much difficulty and none of them were genius!


----------



## xabiaxica

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hello Sabia,
> 
> Wow, congratulations about your daughter. She sounds like a bright child
> 
> I still think that she may be an isolated case and that a 9 years old that enrols into a foreign language school -without an acceptable knowledge of the given language -is set to fail. And a failure as such is hard to take for a young child and his parets.
> 
> Then again that's my very own opinion and based on what I have witnessed while living in the Gulf.
> 
> As a parent of multilingual children I have done my share of research too and from what I understand there are three windows of language adquisition: : first 0-9 months, second 4-7 years and third 8 – to the old age. These vary from "expert" to "expert", and regardless, everyone seem to have different opinions about the subject.
> 
> Perhaps one child only will not upset the run of the classroom, but when you have a handful of kids that cannot speak the language joining the school, there is no way that the teacher can follow the curricula, as it sadly happens only too often in this part of the world.
> 
> I think is crazy to expect a 12 or more yo to fit into a foreing schooling system.


yes, my dd is bright, but she certainly isn't an isolated case, she has quite a few friends of various nationalities who started at age 9 or 10 who are doing well at school

but yes, I agree, i would never put a 12 year old into a foreign school system

well, I _might_ give it a go for a term to see if they picked up the language with extra language lessons


----------



## jojo

All I'll say about my daughter is that at 13 she is now in an international school!!!! Hormones and rebelliousness play a big part in the decision

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> All I'll say about my daughter is that at 13 she is now in an international school!!!! Hormones and rebelliousness play a big part in the decision
> 
> Jo xxx


rebellious??


nothing like her mum then


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> rebellious??
> 
> 
> nothing like her mum then


I'm a very well behaved mummy LOL!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## maxmom

*Thank you eloiseb!*

Thank you so much for meeting me today and letting me pick your brain about school! I'm sure that I'll be calling soon with a million more questions!! 





eloiseb said:


> I have to say I would agree more with around 10 being cut-off, not 8. I have seen quite a few 9 year olds fit in and learn language without too much difficulty and none of them were genius!


----------



## maxmom

*Thanks"*

I would love the name of your tutor! Eloiseb took me to the Benitachell school today and the lady in the office basically told me that I was crazy for spending my money at LES! (my spanish isnt that good, but I understood that bit!) I'm always up for a coffee and right now I do drive into Javea 3 days a week for my son's nursery school. Thanks!



fourgotospain said:


> Hi Colleen,
> 
> I do indeed have two girls at the Arenal - 10 and 7 so Yr 5 and Yr 2 - and they seem to be very happy there. Early days as they only started in March, but the 7 yr old is as expected picking it all up quicker. She is however the more driven and ambitious of the two, and works hard. The older one is more laid back and has only ever really worked hard for teachers she likes - luckily she adores Estela so no probs! I can't actually fault either teacher (they had the same last year as well) - they both seem to be tough but fair and mostly smiley and happy, which are what I look for in a primary school teacher!!
> 
> The school ethos seems to follow on - children under 10 have an inate sense of 'fairness' and I think the classroom, playground, lunchroom etc all cater to this. My girls find the social side of the Arenal very acceptable too - they have both made friends (english, spanish and bi-lingual) easily.
> 
> The school is very hot on security too - on more than one occasion I have had to go down to the school as I forgot to write in theor agenda that they were going to lunch with someone else! Mine come home most days for comedor as they mostly hate the school dinners (last weeks tortilla 'tasted like sick' apparently!) but also because they have quite a bit of homework, and often don't get home til after 5pm (on the school bus) so at lunch they get a break and some downtime.
> 
> They both had extra help with the language when they first started although this year have been in the regular classes so far. I can also recommend an excellent children's spanish teacher who came to our house for an hour every day when we first moved over, and then twice a week all through the summer as well. to help. The girls love her and I hope she will have time to help us for many years to come!
> 
> Sorry this has turned into rather an essay!!
> Hope it helps - give me a call if you fancy a coffee (number on sig line)
> Rachel.


----------



## angela1

Colleeneelloc said:


> I would love the name of your tutor! Eloiseb took me to the Benitachell school today and the lady in the office basically told me that I was crazy for spending my money at LES! (my spanish isnt that good, but I understood that bit!) I'm always up for a coffee and right now I do drive into Javea 3 days a week for my son's nursery school. Thanks!




Hi,

I am thinking (again) of relocating to the Costa Blanca area. The most important issue is my 5 year old's education. I intend to go and have a look at Lady Elizabeth and Elians. I have decided on a British/International school as I can help with her homework and it may be that at some point in the future we return to the UK. I was also hoping that my daughter would learn Spanish from her friends. I'm sorry to hear that the Mum's were not friendly to you. I have seen many quesions on this site about these 2 schools but nobody has posted much information on them which is a pity. Can anyone add any other information re these schools?


----------



## perdiu83

angela1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking (again) of relocating to the Costa Blanca area. The most important issue is my 5 year old's education. I intend to go and have a look at Lady Elizabeth and Elians. I have decided on a British/International school as I can help with her homework and it may be that at some point in the future we return to the UK. I was also hoping that my daughter would learn Spanish from her friends. I'm sorry to hear that the Mum's were not friendly to you. I have seen many quesions on this site about these 2 schools but nobody has posted much information on them which is a pity. Can anyone add any other information re these schools?


I assume you have already looked at the websites for both schools? At least that will give you some indication of what they are like, and then maybe contact both school once you know when you are coming over.

Perdiu


----------



## angela1

perdiu83 said:


> I assume you have already looked at the websites for both schools? At least that will give you some indication of what they are like, and then maybe contact both school once you know when you are coming over.
> 
> Perdiu


Yes, I have looked at the websites. I really want to know in detail about the schools from people who have experience of them.


----------



## lynn

angela1 said:


> Yes, I have looked at the websites. I really want to know in detail about the schools from people who have experience of them.


I don't live in this area, so can't comment on either school, but I can say that I wanted to be able to pick peoples' brains on schools in the Malaga area before I made a decision and didn't get much info from forums. Now I'm on the other side, and can kind of understand people's reticence on commenting too publicly on forums about particular schools. At the end of the day, it is a very personal decision when choosing a school, and there just isn't any subsitute for going to visit. Have your list of questions for headteacher/staff and ask for info on numbers enrolled, proportion of Spanish children (the more the better IMO) staff turnover, investment in infrastructure, and/or staff training.... And I would recommend visiting as many times as possible. I went three times to our final choice of school before making our final decision. A good school won't mind how much of their time you take up... (I'm referring to fee paying schools here, not state schools)
I then hung round the gates at end of school day to see the kids coming out and chatted to a couple of parents (must have looked a right loony!) My gut feeling about the school has been confirmed as one year on things are working out brilliantly for my kids, but I was and will always be prepared to look at alternatives should the need arise.
The best of luck with you research


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> I then hung round the gates at end of school day to see the kids coming out and chatted to a couple of parents (must have looked a right loony!) My gut feeling about the school has been confirmed as one year on things are working out brilliantly for my kids, but I was and will always be prepared to look at alternatives should the need arise.
> The best of luck with you research


That was what I did!!! You can tell so much from watching the kids, their attitudes, the way they interact and how well behaved and content they seem. The same by watching the parents and yes, chatting to one or two! Its not just about academics, its about learning, growing and confidence!

There is a school around here, who shall remain nameless that I "watched" and I was actually scared! 

Jo xxx


----------



## angela1

lynn said:


> I don't live in this area, so can't comment on either school, but I can say that I wanted to be able to pick peoples' brains on schools in the Malaga area before I made a decision and didn't get much info from forums. Now I'm on the other side, and can kind of understand people's reticence on commenting too publicly on forums about particular schools. At the end of the day, it is a very personal decision when choosing a school, and there just isn't any subsitute for going to visit. Have your list of questions for headteacher/staff and ask for info on numbers enrolled, proportion of Spanish children (the more the better IMO) staff turnover, investment in infrastructure, and/or staff training.... And I would recommend visiting as many times as possible. I went three times to our final choice of school before making our final decision. A good school won't mind how much of their time you take up... (I'm referring to fee paying schools here, not state schools)
> I then hung round the gates at end of school day to see the kids coming out and chatted to a couple of parents (must have looked a right loony!) My gut feeling about the school has been confirmed as one year on things are working out brilliantly for my kids, but I was and will always be prepared to look at alternatives should the need arise.
> The best of luck with you research






Thanks vey much for this information. That is good advice that I appreciate and shall use. 

Since I became a Mum I look like a loony more than I have ever done in my entire life!


----------

